# preasure cooker cooking



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my wife gave in to all of her friends who have been saying how great their pressure cookers are and bought a 8 quart 

I had used the pressure canner for caning things but never did much for daily meals with it 

it is very cool I had to sit down and read the manual to get a better understanding of what it is doing , but i made some rice in it last night made great rice in about 1/2 or less the time it takes in the normal pan 

going to try more things I want to try potatoes tonight it is supposed to be able to cook little reds in 7-8 minutes 

i found a soup recipe in the book for an Italian bean soup in 14 minutes 

who else is using a pressure cooker for regular meals ?

and what are your favorite recipes ?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I love to make baked beans in mine....also cooking roasts...sometimesI even use it to test can a soup recipe...using a pint jar.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

do you have a specific baked bean recipe?

I like baked beans. normally make them just a few times a year from scratch because i need all day to let them cook down 

in the summer i just open the can of bushes to go with brats and burgers


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I liked the one in the owners manual....might have used more or less molasses and added ketchup???
I'm not at home at the moment so cant put my hands on it.

soak 8-12 hrs per usual then I think its like 45min in the cooker


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Swiss steak browned in the high walls of the pressure cooker is too much fun. It helps to keep the splatters and splashes in. The recipe that came with the Mirror Cooker is pretty good..


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I loved my pressure cooker, I need to get another one! Everything cooked in one is really tasty and fast.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

http://www.thedailymeal.com/best-recipes/pressure-cooker


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I make a hamburger soup, Swedish roast and beans in mine on a regular basis.

Yummy

I am not a plan ahead cook so a pressure cooker is perfect for me


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Is everyone using a regular pressure cooker or an electric? My daughter in law loves her electric.
I want a regular one for canning but have no insight as to what to buy. I see them with a wide price variance ( $100-$400 ) and have no idea which is best.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

My mom has electric as she live in AZ and wanted to be able to use it outside to keep the house cooler.

We have a Fagor stovetop set from Costco


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this is the one she got her friends liked it , our friends group aren't really peppers but holistic foods , natural living and such 

I think part of the draw is the size 8 quarts most have 2-5 kids and the basket to steam vegetables in. 

it is very easy to operate , it has a steam release , a low and a high low is supposed to be 10 pounds and high 15 

http://www.amazon.com/Fagor-8-Quart...r_1_5?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1394224192&sr=1-5


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

I use my 4 qt pressure cooker several times a week... beans, soup, stock, meat, etc... 

I saw this set at Costco online that looks pretty attractive:

http://www.costco.com/.product.303095.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

K.B. said:


> I use my 4 qt pressure cooker several times a week... beans, soup, stock, meat, etc...
> 
> I saw this set at Costco online that looks pretty attractive:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/.product.303095.html



go for it we paid that for just the 8 quart , lid and basket , to get a glass lid and 4 quart pot also is a deal it looks like a lot of money but it is only like eating out twice. if you can eat in those 2 times it is paid for the rest is money in the bank


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

K.B. said:


> I use my 4 qt pressure cooker several times a week... beans, soup, stock, meat, etc...
> 
> I saw this set at Costco online that looks pretty attractive:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/.product.303095.html


Thats the one we have.

I stopped using the dryer and figured those savings would pay for that set in 3 months


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought the cheaper presto 6 qt on amazon. Works great! Paid around 44.00 with shipping. High recommend.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

got it ordered


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

sparkysarah said:


> I bought the cheaper presto 6 qt on amazon. Works great! Paid around 44.00 with shipping. High recommend.


this is what I have....the "cooker" needs to be stainless steel.....you can with aluminum typically if its a cheaper canner.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

K.B. said:


> got it ordered


Enjoy 

Costco ships fast so it should be too long till you are cooking under pressure


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

mrs whodunit said:


> Enjoy
> 
> Costco ships fast so it should be too long till you are cooking under pressure


free shipping with delivery in 3-5 days was the estimate - which is great!

Looking forward to the 8qt cooker for making stock. I've been using my old 4qt cooker, but this one will be great to make good size batches.

The pasta/steamer basket should be handy, as well. With 3 growing boys to feed, my smaller steamer was not making it easy to provide very large servings per person.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

K.B. said:


> free shipping with delivery in 3-5 days was the estimate - which is great!
> 
> Looking forward to the 8qt cooker for making stock. I've been using my old 4qt cooker, but this one will be great to make good size batches.
> 
> The pasta/steamer basket should be handy, as well. With 3 growing boys to feed, my smaller steamer was not making it easy to provide very large servings per person.


I have never used the steamer basket.  I got a large steamer/wok set from Costco about 6 years ago, its gets a lot of use.

Maybe I should use the steamer basket for collecting eggs as it would be so handy to be able to submerge that in my sink. LOL


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I made potatoes Friday night , wow 7 minutes now I can cook a pork chop and have potatoes ready to go while the pork chop cooks on the stove.

a little oil , salt and pepper , clove of garlic broken up , and crushed with the handl of my knife , roast the garlic in the oil , cut up the potatoes roll them around in the hot oil , at 1/2 cup broth and put the lid on bring up to preassuer and let cook 7 minutes then release pressure and serve


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Lol! My pressure cooker has gone unused for so long! Until last week... I made it into a still to process some orange peels. Now I've got a half pint of orange oil! Woot! Bugs and grime beware!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've been thinking about getting a smaller pressure cooker. My last one met a terrible fate when a friend borrowed it and let it burn dry. I have a 12 quart Mirro aluminum that I use for canning, and cook in by using a SS bowl to hold the food. This thread got me thinking again about getting one. I was tempted by the Costco offer, since it is a really good deal, but decided to go with Amazon -- Presto SS 6 quart for $45.00. I had $22.00 in credit card points just sitting there, so the final cost is $23.00. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have two pressure pans. The larger I bought at an auction for $5 and it was brand new. The smaller I got with trading stamps so you have an idea how old it is!! 

I often cook a tough piece of meat like a cheap roast, let the pressure go down, add potatoes and carrots and then return to pressure to cook the veggies. I cook fresh green beans -- they are done practically by the time the pressure is up -- I think 2 or 3 minutes under pressure.

Both of mine are aluminum. Experts say there is no danger to cooking in aluminum and since I'm 70 and until about 20 years ago all my pans were aluminum (as were my mother's and grandmothers'), I'd say its a non-issue. BTW my mother is 92 and in excellent health and her mother lived to 92.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

made risotto and pork chops tonight , I seared the pork added the onions 2 and got them to translucent , then added the arborio rice 2 cups and turn it over in the oil to roast it a bit then add broth 4 cups , then put on the lid and 7 minutes under high preasure and all was done 

Risotto is some good stuff and made in about 15 minutes from turning on the flame to done

going to add vegetables to the next batch I might have to let the pressure off at 5 minutes then add veggies and go 2-3 more minutes 

regular white rice also cooks up very fast 

bought a bunch of garlic at the store this weekend , I see garlic mashed potatoes with butter in my near future


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

We have 2 pressure cookers. One MIRRO aluminum and One PRESTO stainless steel.

Pressure cookers makes tender meats out of cheaper cuts. I love the beef stew I make and the corned beef and cabbage my wife usually makes. Less cooking time helps busy schedules but better meals are the real reasons for us. 

We have been using pressure cookers since we got married and that is a long time..... LOL


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Bret said:


> Swiss steak browned in the high walls of the pressure cooker is too much fun. It helps to keep the splatters and splashes in. The recipe that came with the Mirror Cooker is pretty good..


Oh that's one of my favorites. Gonna have to make some now.

I too have a Presto pressure cooker. I bought mine a few years ago cause I remembered how my mom would make Swiss steaks in hers. We also use it to cook up brown beans and I love to cook squirrel in mine. No matter how old and tough a squirrel can get, after about 8 minutes it is tenderly succulant. 

Oh Tapioco pudding! I haven't made any in mine but my mom use to make it when I was growing up. Thought I was in heaven! She done it in the presto but I don't know how.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Love my stainless steel pressure cooker. Use it for beef stew, tough cuts of meat, beans, etc. Saves a LOT of time cooking when you're in a hurry to get the family fed.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tonight was black bean and salsa soup , it is a quick 20 minute recipe any way but I pressure cooked it faster.

2 cans black beans 
1 cup of your favorite salsa 
1 1/2 cups chicken stock 
about a 1/2 tsp dried ground cumin

normally It would simmer 20 minutes , but I pressure cooked it on high for 7 minutes and it came out well


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> tonight was black bean and salsa soup , it is a quick 20 minute recipe any way but I pressure cooked it faster.
> 
> 2 cans black beans
> 1 cup of your favorite salsa
> ...


over rice? for added nutrition.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mpillow said:


> over rice? for added nutrition.



it could be but we just eat it as soup

the kids make sandwiches or their own tomato or can of chicken noodle when we have that soup , they say it is to spicy

at one point a few years ago we did vegetarian for a month as a culinary experience , it was a learning experience in finding new recipes and new things we liked , this is one of the recipes we liked and continued eating after we started eating meat again 

now I am not what any one would think of as a vegetarian , I am known for showing up to a camping trip with animals to roast over the fire and eat , last camping trip it was foil pack bbq squirrel road kill deer, no problem
so when MRS. CGP ordered this huge vegitarian cook book my brother who we share a prime account with called to make sure the account hadn't been hacked 

I did prove I could do it well at least for about 28 days then we were invited for steak , one thing i did learn , the body needs adjustment time if you go cold turkey on meat you can expect to spend a lot of time in the restroom.

we didn't try to replace the meat with fake meat we worked on eating beans and protein rich vegetables It was a good learning experience and it opened up our cooking knowledge.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I have had a pressure cooker for over 16 years (wedding present) but never used it, mainly due to ignorance on the how's of pressure cooking. So I am going to pick your brains!

Should I get a new gasket, since it has been sitting here unused for 16 years, and goodness knows how long it was on the shelf before that!

Does it take a long time to build pressure? My canner does, but it is huge.

Any good websites or cheap cookbooks?

What are your favorite tips? My grandmother refused to use one since she had the top blow on one as a child, somy mom never learned how to use one either. We were just told they are dangerous and to leave them alone, but I would love to have dinner done much quicker!


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow pete....you are really going to town with that pressure cooker! That's great!! Too many are intimidated by them. I grew up seeing my mom use hers, and got it when she passed on. I love my pressure cooker.
Now I use it for cooking the dual purpose chickens we raise. And I use it for quite a bit of other stuff too. Makes wonderful green beans from the garden!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

bama said:


> I have had a pressure cooker for over 16 years (wedding present) but never used it, mainly due to ignorance on the how's of pressure cooking. So I am going to pick your brains!
> 
> Should I get a new gasket, since it has been sitting here unused for 16 years, and goodness knows how long it was on the shelf before that!
> 
> ...


Just inspect the gasket for cracks/dry rot....if it looks good ---test it with some water in the bottom like you were cooking a roast.

Mine is 6q presto and takes little time to start rocking and then I turn my electric burner down to 3 for gentle rock.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Is everyone using a regular pressure cooker or an electric? My daughter in law loves her electric.
> I want a regular one for canning but have no insight as to what to buy. I see them with a wide price variance ( $100-$400 ) and have no idea which is best.


Pressure _Canners _are usually not pressure _cookers_. Make sure you know the difference. 

http://www.foodsafety.wisc.edu/consumer/fact_sheets/pressurecannerandcooker.pdf

One of my best garage sale finds was a brand new Kuhn Rikon pressure cooker. Over $250.00 for $20.00. Love it.
Still saving my pennies for an All American pressure canner.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

some .pdf files here:

http://www.dadcooksdinner.com/2012/09/pressure-cooker-recipe-booklets.html


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

I know people will probably laugh at this but my pressure cooker is not only used for the above reasons but also if I forget to lay something out at dinner. I am known to throw frozen meat in the pressure cooker and get a quick meal out of it. I am addicted to that thing. If it ever broke, I'd be lost until I managed to get a new one.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

In a pinch I put my meat (packaged) into a pot full of warm water for 15-20 min....works faster and better than microwave thawing....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mpillow said:


> In a pinch I put my meat (packaged) into a pot full of warm water for 15-20 min....works faster and better than microwave thawing....


Same here, I won't have a microwave.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

today I prepped the corn beef in the pressure cooker 75 minutes, tomorrow It need 7 more minutes with the cabbage and we are eating corned beef and cabbage


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the Ultrex 6 quart one- 
I have it for sale on Craigslist- this thread is making me want to keep it now- noone has asked about it- yet- it is brand new- and never used
I should read the manual front to back and give it a go


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Becka03 said:


> I have the Ultrex 6 quart one-
> I have it for sale on Craigslist- this thread is making me want to keep it now- noone has asked about it- yet- it is brand new- and never used
> I should read the manual front to back and give it a go


Truly you should try it!

What else will save you both time and money (cooking fuel)?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep I am thinking I am going to give it until Wed... That will be a week on Craigslist, if no one inquires I will remove the ad and start figuring it out!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Definately worth it Becka03! Pressure cooking is awesome.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> I have the Ultrex 6 quart one-
> I have it for sale on Craigslist- this thread is making me want to keep it now- noone has asked about it- yet- it is brand new- and never used
> I should read the manual front to back and give it a go



pull down the add ,read the manual and start with something like potatoes or risotto and you should be adiquatly hooked 

we had lunch with my brother and sister in law yesterday and were telling them about our pressure cooking ,they were headed to cosco after lunch and were going to look at the deal on the pressure cooker 4 quart and 8 and a lid for 99.00


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just bought one and love how fast it cooks meat! 
I am planning on using it to cook any roosters or old hens....heard they can make an old tire taste tender!!! =)


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Same here, I won't have a microwave.


ohhhhh this might be the best selling point for me to keep it- I do not have a microwave!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mpillow said:


> Truly you should try it!
> 
> What else will save you both time and money (cooking fuel)?


sure isn't eating out 

no kidding went to mcdonalds the other night cause we were all tired and were out running errands and such , and after what seemed like a reasonable order the guy said 25 something dollars , What! we can eat out at a sit down diner for 30 and have good food , I should have made risotto wouldn't have taken much longer than ordering and waiting in line to pay and get food. we won't be going to McDonalds any more not much value in that.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> pull down the add ,read the manual and start with something like potatoes or risotto and you should be adiquatly hooked
> 
> we had lunch with my brother and sister in law yesterday and were telling them about our pressure cooking ,they were headed to cosco after lunch and were going to look at the deal on the pressure cooker 4 quart and 8 and a lid for 99.00


Deleted the ad- LOL

I got it for free- to begin with-so it can't hurt me learning how to use it!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

"peer PRESSURE"


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll also admit to using the pot itself for things that require a heavy bottomed pot for better heat distribution....custard comes to mind.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I will try something easy this weekend to start- I will have to find the manual


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mpillow said:


> I'll also admit to using the pot itself for things that require a heavy bottomed pot for better heat distribution....custard comes to mind.



I am guilty of that also 
I was boiling spaghetti in it the other night , 8 quarts can do 2 pounds easily 

my previous pasta pot was always a 4 quart and did 1 pound 2 was a stretch , but this was out so i used it , I will be using it again


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wolf mom said:


> Pressure _Canners _are usually not pressure _cookers_. Make sure you know the difference.
> 
> http://www.foodsafety.wisc.edu/consumer/fact_sheets/pressurecannerandcooker.pdf
> 
> ...


You can cook in a pressure canner. Can't can in a pressure cooker. Most cookers are to small for canning and only come with one weight.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> You can cook in a pressure canner. Can't can in a pressure cooker. Most cookers are to small for canning and only come with one weight.


Are you sure? The one's I've owned go up to 15lbs of pressure. A 4 or 8 qt may be small, but if I were just doing a small batch of salsa, veggies or meat it seems like it would be easy to prop the jars up off the bottom and process as usual.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my 2 settings are 10 and 15 pounds , I think a person could can 4 quarts just fine in my cooker , of course i have 3 more caners that can each do 7 quarts at a time


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the corned beef and cabbage was good , added potatoes also , ready in just 7 minutes more cook time today

one of the ladies my wife works with make coned beef and cabage said her slow cooker takes so long she started cooking hers the slow cooker the night before and let it cook all night to get it done


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

PEOPLE!!! A pressure cooker is a bomb in a fashion. It uses a different technology to get the job done. My mom used one for my entire youth and created extreme goodness with it. I was 28 before I had my first pressure cooker, I figured that I was smart enough to use it. READ the FREAKING instructions and do not, DO NOT avoid a single one. 

I had a roast going and re-read the recipe and found that I had forgot something... I popped the weight off - took it off the burner, let it set for over 5 or so minutes... opened it - burned my frontal nether regions like you would not believe....

I still have nightmares about using a pressure cooker...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I did my corned beef yesterday in my slow cooker it started at 645am and was ready for dinner at 5pm..... 
Seems to me that using the pressure cooker would save on electric only running it for 45 min lol!!!!

I read thru the instructions this one I have only has a 15 lb weight gage... and lots of recipies... I will try it this weekend and report back


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

It isn't recommended to can in a pressure cooker because of the safety issue. http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/factsheets/pressurecookers.html 


I'm pressure canner challenged because I grew up hearing my mother talk about them blowing up. I recently got a 16 qt. Presto with weights, not gauges, from Walmart for $67. I think I'm going to love it. In the past I had bought a 23 qt. Presto with a gauge. Hated it. 

My dil's mom sent her the same 16 qt. Presto and dil uses hers all the time for cooking. When I was visiting a couple of months ago, she cooked a leg of lamb in it. I don't remember how long she said it took, but I remember it was a surprisingly short amount of time.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Calico Katie said:


> It isn't recommended to can in a pressure cooker because of the safety issue. http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/factsheets/pressurecookers.html


From the link, it seems that there is a concern regarding achieving a similar time under pressure as with a larger pressure canner. Easy for a home user to achieve, if this is a concern.

I know the whole food safety aspect of canning can set off some "heated" debates so I will stop drifting this thread.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

I would guess we use our pcooker aleast once or twice a week.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

I got the 5 pc set from Costco just because of this thread. A 5.5 lb chicken dinner in an 8 qt. pressure cooker . . . done in 25 mins. Amazing! I love it!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay- weird question- my pressure cooker is an Ultrex- and it is nonstick inside? is that normal?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> Okay- weird question- my pressure cooker is an Ultrex- and it is nonstick inside? is that normal?



that will be fine just don't put it in the dish washer , it is hard on the nonstick teflon type coatings , wash by hand 

some do that some don't 

yours may start to flake off in a few years before the rest of it is past usefulness and you will need a new one because of the coating but if your gentle with it and hand wash that should be several years


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> that will be fine just don't put it in the dish washer , it is hard on the nonstick teflon type coatings , wash by hand
> 
> some do that some don't
> 
> yours may start to flake off in a few years before the rest of it is past usefulness and you will need a new one because of the coating but if your gentle with it and hand wash that should be several years



Thanks- 
I don't have a dishwasher so that should be easy!


----------

